# Ideen für eine Geburtstagseinladung



## Cracker (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Da ich Ende Januar 18 Jahr alt werde, möcht ich gerne eine Einladung für meine party entwerfen. Leider habe ich keine Ideen für soetwas. Man könnte auch sagen, das ich einfach unkreativ bin hehe. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir nen paar Ideen gebt und vielleicht auch die Umsetzung erläutert. Kann mit Photoshop recht gut umgehen, aber sicherlich wäre ein tutorial besser *g*.  Als Bildgröße habe ich 454 x 227 ausgewählt und die Einladung soll auch nur einseitig beschrieben sein, damit ich das auch schön im Copyshop vervielfältigen kann.

Cracker


----------



## damo (29. Dezember 2004)

Herr Komissar!

Das sieht aus wie ein Fall für die Creative Lounge!

EDIT MOD: Was hiermit geschah.


----------

